# 350z bushings busted? I may know why



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just found out that my 03 Nissan 350z's front traverse link bushings are completely shredded! I called around to most body shops and they ALL told me that you have to buy the whole thing instead of just the bushings. ($200 instead of $60)

I finally got a correct answer from a website called mynismo.com who said that the problem comes from when the car gets towed from the front without the tow hook installed. The factory warns of this problem, but no recalls were made.

Most people say that you should just use your tow hook when getting towed, but what if I get my car towed without me knowing it! So the towing guys wrap around the first thing solid and out pops your bushings.

Hope this helps solve this mystery!


Stevenj2025 2003 Nissan 350z
Mods: intake exhaust shocks brakes wheels


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

The factory does warn of this problem. The reason why there is no recall is because it's in the owners manual. The small square on the front bumper is for the tow hook, just because there is not much to hook to upfront. A recall will only be made when it involves safety to the occupants. A operator error will not make nissan post a recall.


----------

